# Drivers window wont move!



## b3ech (Feb 13, 2007)

Long time no Speak.

Got in my wagon yesterday, and the drivers side window was in the "dropped" position(as if you were opening the door). I tried to use the switch to put it back up, to no avail. I also tried to make it go down, conclusion the drivers window doesnt move at all and is stuck. Passengers is fine, could it be a fuse?
Also, what happens on 70k service?


----------



## b3ech (Feb 13, 2007)

ok, there doesnt appear to be a fuse......so that has ruled that one out!

There isnt any noise whatsoever coming from the door like i would expect............any ideas? i have tried searching but there doesnt seem to be a problem that matches this one. similar, but not the same.


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Have you tried making it go up and down with the remote control, just to rule out the switch has failed?


----------



## b3ech (Feb 13, 2007)

just tried it. the passenger side window goes down and the drivers doesnt budge. meaning...........motor?! how much?!


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.ttspares.com/exterior%20body%20panels.htm

may be of use (three from the bottom)

If you contact ttjay on here, he runs that site, he may be able to help.


----------



## wintermax (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello,

I had the same problem a couple of months ago. I thought it was the motor but then found out it was the gear crank. I had to buy the assy. which was about 80USD. Before you buy anything I would do the following:
Take out the pannel and unscrew the motor but do not unplug it. With the window swich, try to move up or down. This will tell you if the motor is burned or not. 
If it is not the motor, then take a good look at the lift assy. In my case the plastic gear that attaches to the motor was broken and had to replace the assy. It is somewhat time consuming since you have to take the entire door assy apart and remove the rivet then replace them. But if I could do it then anyone can. 
Let me know once you test the motor. If you have to replace the assy, let me know and I can send you the instructions which tell you step by step how to replace it.

Wintermax


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

First check the door open switch works in the door lock mechanism by turning the lights on and opening the door. You should hear the buzzer.

Now have a very careful listen to the door after opening it - and I mean very careful listen! If the motor is being attempted to move you should hear a slight ticking noise with a slightly quicker than 1 second rate as it attempts to drop. Listen again with the door shut as it should be trying to raise it too. It is a quiet tick! It's probably an electrical problem if you can't hear anything. A slight dimming of the interior lights may also be noticable in sympathy to the ticking.

It could be a jammed cable. It's unusual for the cable mechanism (window regulator) to get stuck in the dropped position as tha cable will not be tight until it reaches a stop but it could be frayed and jammed. Have you had any trouble before? Sometimes freeing off the jam (if it's just dirt) by rotating the motor armature by hand and lubricating will be all that's needed. The motor will be hot after all the ticking attempts to move :!:

There are full regulator replacement, motor removal and window adjustment instructions in my sig strip under "Window cable". In there there is also a link about rotating the armature.


----------



## b3ech (Feb 13, 2007)

right,

The interior light doesnt dim and there is no ticking when i try and use the window. Which sounds to me like an electrical problem, how do you get round that one!?

Ps. i have just returned from a 3hour very whistley, wet and drafty drive home from South London! Grr!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Check fuses and then it's a case of tracing the fault. I think I'd try looking to see if a voltage appears the motor. It could be that the motor or its built in control electronics has gone. This might help: http://www.kisolutionz.com/ttforum/2002 ... Wiring.pdf


----------



## royd4949 (10 mo ago)

Fellas, the windows don't want to go down and up anymore at all. When I push the buttons at both doors, I just hear a silent click and thats it. Before they didn't want to lift to a point and i had to hold the button for them to go up to the end. And now they totally stopped. Its a 2000 TT 180. Btw, I few months ago a fella repaired it temporarily by holding the button and slamming the doors a few times but now I'm stuck. I don't want to go the same route again. Ideas?


----------

